# Hot Deal: Quad Core DIY Kit $999



## Dragoneer (May 2, 2008)

The "new and improved" CompUSA is offering a "do it yourself" quad-core kit with quite an impressive set of features, powerful hardware and a friendly price tag.

It's a fantastic deal overall, and a very, very tempting offer.

http://www.compusa.com/applications...sku=E145-2034 B&Sku=E145-2026 H&CMP=ILC-FPM01

EVGA nforce 780i SLI Motherboard - Qty: 1  $249.99
Intel C2Q Q6700 2.66GHz OEM - Qty: 1 $259.99
OCZ SLI 2048MB PC6400 DDR2 - Qty: 1 $64.99
Hitachi Deskstar P7K500 500GB Hard Drive - Qty: 1 $99.99
EVGA GeForce 8800 GT 512MB PCIe 2.0 - Qty: 1 $189.99
Sony DRU190A 20X DVD Rewritable Drive - Qty: 1 $29.99
Ultra Aluminum Mid-Tower Case - Qty: 1 $69.99
Ultra X3 ULT40064 1000-Watt Power Supply - Qty: 1 $299.99


----------



## Ceceil Felias (May 2, 2008)

It certainly does seem like a good offer, doesn't it?

I'm content with my current hardware, though. Well, not the graphics card, but... I've been making plans to fix that once my finances stabilize.


----------



## Oni (May 2, 2008)

<> They ask much for the powersupply.


----------



## Tudd (May 2, 2008)

I don't exactly see how that system could use 1000 watts... 

Using this the most I could see this system using is 400 watts at peak load. 500 or 600 watts is a much more realistic number to aim for. Here is the link for the 600 watt version of the same powersupply.

This seems to be an issue with computers these days... Too much money is being put into the power supply when it could be much better used elsewhere. Not to say I don't agree with headroom, but when using powersupplies much below their rated power they are typically much less efficient than claimed. 

Keep in mind though, if you plan to upgrade to SLI in the future the 1000 Watt powersupply is probably the better choice. If not, the 600 might be the better choice.

Just a heads up here for anyone considering this system. You will need to purchase a CPU cooler as this kit doesn't come with one.

*Edit* Looks like you have to take the package as is so the advice on powersupplies doesn't really apply for this kit.


----------



## net-cat (May 2, 2008)

Ugh. nForce.

Still, that's a damn good deal.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (May 4, 2008)

Tudd said:


> I don't exactly see how that system could use 1000 watts...
> 
> Using this the most I could see this system using is 400 watts at peak load. 500 or 600 watts is a much more realistic number to aim for. Here is the link for the 600 watt version of the same powersupply.
> 
> ...


I think it was clearly meant to be a baseline for further construction, likely with SLI involved.  But hey, you came to that conclusion in midpost, more or less, so I don't really need to say anything.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 4, 2008)

Wow, thats a good deal there, buy it if you can/want to.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (May 4, 2008)

Also of note is that this is one of the hot-shit 3-way SLI boards that EVGA put out. That's always fun.

If I had the money, I'd certainly shoot for it. I already have a cooler with multiple attachment brackets that turned out to be uncooperative in regards to the K8/AM2 attachment that I could use.


----------



## Tudd (May 4, 2008)

Another little bit of information that really isnt advertised too much:

No fans come with the case in the kit. There are mouting spaces for two 120mm fans, but none are provided. It might be a good idea to pick up two 120mm fans while you're there ordering this kit.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 5, 2008)

Tudd said:


> I don't exactly see how that system could use 1000 watts...
> 
> Using this the most I could see this system using is 400 watts at peak load. 500 or 600 watts is a much more realistic number to aim for. Here is the link for the 600 watt version of the same powersupply.


It's a system geared towards gamers with a focus on expandability. That alone warrants the SLI requirements. If you're going SLI the extra power is VERY handy.


----------



## darkdoomer (May 10, 2008)

>Ultra X3 ULT40064 1000-Watt Power Supply - Qty: 1 $299.99
nah, for around 70~80bucks you can get a good 580 or even 650 watt eps12v psu that would be far sufficient for a such system, even if you plan to add a second 8800 on sli.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 11, 2008)

darkdoomer said:


> >Ultra X3 ULT40064 1000-Watt Power Supply - Qty: 1 $299.99
> nah, for around 70~80bucks you can get a good 580 or even 650 watt eps12v psu that would be far sufficient for a such system, even if you plan to add a second 8800 on sli.


Well, that limits it to an 8800 GT in SLI. If people want to go higher, with a GTX, GX2 or the upcoming 9900 GTX in SLI they'll need bigger.


----------



## Magnus (May 12, 2008)

sure takes my bill to the next level O_O


----------

